# GX 345 hydrostatic issue



## Baeley (Mar 16, 2021)

Trying to figure out what causes this problem; when first starting the unit, the forward and reverse pedals are “locked” pushing either one results in pump whining and no movement. Pushing with full force forward and back, unit will slowly start to move, with a lot of whining, after about thirty seconds of this, pedals will free up and work as normal. 2001 gx345 stored in heated shed. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Baeley, welcome to the forum.

I have no idea what your problem is, but the pump "whining" sounds like you have a restriction somewhere. Not good for your pump. You need to get it fixed.


----------



## Baeley (Mar 16, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Baeley, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have no idea what your problem is, but the pump "whining" sounds like you have a restriction somewhere. Not good for your pump. You need to get it fixed.


Thanks for the input BigT. I might agree with that because of the whining and the stiff pedals, but I can’t think of any type of restriction that would come and go, and be consistent with how and when it happens.


----------

